
Crashplan 'Home' plan is being discontinued - lsh
https://www.theverge.com/2017/8/22/16184430/crashplan-home-shutting-down
======
achimw
Any recommendations for alternatives on Ubuntu / linux?

Backblaze doesn't seem to be a viable option:
[https://help.backblaze.com/hc/en-us/articles/217664628-Is-
Ba...](https://help.backblaze.com/hc/en-us/articles/217664628-Is-Backblaze-
going-to-offer-Linux-support-)

~~~
brudgers
The big discussion may have something,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15072866](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15072866)

